# some IG questions



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

srry i thought this might go in here because the army list page is just for army lists

i have some questions to any imperial guard players, i jut wanna see what other ppl think and maybe i'll make a conclusion based on what ppl say.
1. if against orcs, who is a better HQ choice? 
a) straken (with or without nork deddog, theres also flamers or meltas, maybe chimera)
b) yarrick (strong, hard to kill, but expensive).
c) a traditional CCS with either flamers or meltas (probably in chimera)

2. which is better, more shots or better armour value?
a) 2 hydra flak tanks so 8 str 7 shots and good against skimmers but low armour.
b) 1 leman russ exterminator, with heavy bolter and heavy stubber. 4 str 7 shots, 3 str5 and 3 str4 so it's not as strong but more balanced and way better armour value

wht do you ppl think? mostly i want ppls opinions because i'm wondering wat to use in some games coming up. thank in advance!


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

i have never used yarrick, but on paper i find that he is too expensive for a guardsmen HQ, in this situation i would take a cheap CCS w/ flamers all round in a chimera. Having straken forces close combat, and i think his squad on its own charging the enemy would get mauled

b) for me it would depend on the mission, the army faced and the terrain setup-- i would go with the hydra's personally against rhino and skimmer heavy armies, but i would use a punisher (i know it wasnt an option) instead of the exterminator for DP's, and the like


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll comment on the ones I know about -
1 c/ CCS have BS4 so Meltas would be my pick, keep the Templates for the Chimera, so a Hull HF.

2 a/ I use 2 Hydras in every list I take, they are that good. The Exterminator really shines with Pask but that makes it really expensive.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Take a look at the manticore. sure, it can only fire for 4 turns, but 1d3 large blast templates with S10 for instand death and AP4 should do nicely on your enemies.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

The144thCadianPlatoon said:


> Which is better, more shots or better armour value?
> a) 2 hydra flak tanks so 8 str 7 shots and good against skimmers but low armour.
> b) 1 leman russ exterminator, with heavy bolter and heavy stubber. 4 str 7 shots, 3 str5 and 3 str4 so it's not as strong but more balanced and way better armour value.


Well you need to get it right before you can make a valid comparison.

a) 8 Str 7, 6 Str 5
b) 4 Str 7, 3 Str 5.

If you are going to add a heavy stubber to the exterminator, to keep points the same, you can add a heavy stubber to one of the hydras. So that cancels itself out. 

Saying that it really depends on the rest of your army. If you have a few other vehicles around, go for two hydras, and have twice the firepower. If they your only vehicle go for the exterminator.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Personally against orks i would go for a basic leman russ: it can cause more wounds, is more powerful, better AP, better range.


----------



## Gandalf the Black (Jul 18, 2009)

Yarrick should really only be used in my opinion in 2500+ games.
Straken is really only a good elite stompa in my opinion, pair him up with a good close combat squad or two and he will realy shine. A valkyrie is another good option for him.
The third option is probably the best, flamers will pierce [burn] ork armour so thats good, and being assualt it will be good with denying the furious charge.


----------



## Starfire (Oct 19, 2009)

arnt hydras close to £50 each?


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> Personally against orks i would go for a basic leman russ: it can cause more wounds, is more powerful, better AP, better range.


While good, an Eradicator-LRBT mix would be a better bet. It's a sure way to negate that pesky Mek's force field. Orks also have no units with AP 3, it's either 6+, 4+, or 2+ (on the MANs). At Str 6 AP 4 you're still wounding on 2+ for the most part, and ignoring all armour that isn't a Mega Armoured Nob, which was a 2+ save which wouldn't be affected by a battle cannon shell anyhow.

Also, Valkyries with ML and MRPs destory Orks.


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

In my bigger lists I take Staken, Nork and four vets with grenade launchers. Not bad points wise and tend to cause real distruction. Putting them in a Chimera and racing them up a flank tends to work well I find.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Does the Lr exterminator have sponsons?
They aren't expensive but would give you 4 st 7, 9 st 5 and 3 st4.
Wouldn't that be better?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Does the Lr exterminator have sponsons?
> They aren't expensive but would give you 4 st 7, 9 st 5 and 3 st4.
> Wouldn't that be better?


Why yes, yes it would.
Or an unarmed Punisher.
Frankly in this situation I think that's better than having Sponsons on an Exterminator.

That said though, the Eradicator is brilliant, no cover saves for you chaps!

Also as Einar said, MANTICORE, best weapon available to the IG, by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

THe only downside to a manticore is that it's built on a chimera chassis, but keeping out of range/LoS from enemies shouldn't be a problem. Indirect fire for the win


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> THe only downside to a manticore is that it's built on a chimera chassis, but keeping out of range/LoS from enemies shouldn't be a problem. Indirect fire for the win


How inconsiderate of them!
Why couldn't they just build everything on the Land Raider chassis?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Heh.. well my poor sisters have to make do with tanks built on the RHINO chassis...
I want a Leman Russ Excorcist! Complete with plasma sidesponsons and the whole shebang.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Heh.. well my poor sisters have to make do with tanks built on the RHINO chassis...
> I want a Leman Russ Excorcist! Complete with plasma sidesponsons and the whole shebang.


TL Melta cannon on the turret, and a Multi-Melta on the sponsons and hull


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hell. I'd be happy if we got access to Devil Dogs and Hellhounds.


----------

